# Anand Sahib Explanation On Bliss And How To Get It



## harsimiritkaur (Jul 12, 2011)

rwmklI mhlw 3 Anµdu (917) Raamkalee, Third Mehl, Anand ~ The Song Of Bliss:<?"urn:fficeffice" />​Bibi Harsimrat Kaur Khalsa, President​Guru Granth Parchar Mission of USA, Inc.​<?xml::ffice:smarttags" /><st1:address w:st="on"><st1:Street w:st="on">PO Box</st1:Street> 65</st1:address>​<st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Hayward, <st1:State w:st="on">California</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">94543</st1ostalCode>​<st1hone w:st="on" phonenumber="5104325827">(510) 432-5827</st1hone> harsimiritkaur@khalsa.com​<o> </o>​<> siqgur pRswid ] One Universal Creator God. By The Grace of The True Guru:​
Anµdu BieAw myrI mwey siqgurU mY pwieAw ] 
“I am in ecstasy, O my mother, for I have found my True Guru.”
This shabad focuses on the great joy, the benefits of Amrit Bani on that everyone is invited to partake of free of cost. Ecstasy is the first word used, to emphasize the Gurbani’s effects on man, helping him to reach higher levels of improvement. Guru Ji is addressing his mother here, because normally infants have much more contact with the nurturing mother than their father. Mothers nurse the babies while the fathers are off to work. The baby communicates to his mother that he is very satisfied with what he experiences from her. A hungry baby wants nothing more than his mother’s breast – a natural experience. So why does Guru Ji address his mother, and who is he referring to as his mother? How has he found Sat Guru his nurturing mother of wisdom. What is Sat Guru? Ssince the composer of this bani was the third Guru, so who is he referring to in this verse as Sat Guru? He is referring to truthful knowledge, good news for man’s success embodied in Guru Granth Sahib. This is the gospel that Guru Nanak preached 500 years ago. God is our father as well as our mother. Truthful knowledge is the nursing milk me must ingest and digest for success.

siqguru q pwieAw shj syqI min vjIAw vwDweIAw ] 
“I have found the True Guru, with intuitive ease, and my mind vibrates with the music of bliss.”
Guru Ji repeats that he has found Sat Gur a second time, because he is showing that the first time you learn and understand Guru’s teaching, you begin to experience it in your everyday walk. All nature testifies of the glory and grace of God. We first hear about it in Gurbani, then we process it in our minds, then we reflect on it in our daily routines. We observe the mountains, star, sun, beauty of nature and understand nature better, the product of God’s great hukam will. Again and again we acknowledge the wisdom of Guru Ji. This is because Guru knowledge brings comfort, ease, and reinforcement in all challenges in our lives. The vibrations in the mind of music are a way of explaining the high technological electrical phenomena that occurs in our brain when we are enlightened, happy, and at ease. What is music? You see, it is infinite like numbers and fractions. There is no such thing as sound, it is only the frequencies and patterns of vibrations of energy waves that pound on the eardrum, then interpreted by the brain.

rwg rqn prvwr prIAw sbd gwvx AweIAw ] 
“The jeweled melodies and their related celestial harmonies have come to sing the Word of the Shabad.”
A jewel is rare and beautify. People spend too much money for jewels or for false sources of happiness and success. The jewel of Naam resounding in the mind cost can never be estimated. Harmony in music is the sounds that appear to complement one another. If one is sad, then negative feelings do not match, and the person will remain depressed. If he hears truth of the love of God, for example, his brains starts to dance with constructive vibrations that produce healing and happiness. Shabad in the brain is a divine concert of God’s hukam. It is the processing of powerful information that vibrates the entire universe. “This is the home of Naam eternally, the devotional treasure house.” hm Gir nwmu Kjwnw sdw hY Bgiq Bry BMfwrw ] (593, vfhMsu, mhlw 3). The key to this treasure is deep within us. When we hear and learn Guru Ji’s wisdom, then our mind process the information with reactions throughout the body to help us. The processes in our minds and bodies are because of the grace of God, not just our own egotistic skills.

sbdo q gwvhu hrI kyrw min ijnI vswieAw ] 
“The Lord dwells within the minds of those who sing the Shabad.”
God does not need us to be his home to dwell. The shabad is simply explaining that all the constructive activities in our brains to our bodies start by allowing the symphony of God to be struck in the mind. It’s not about singing hymns outwardly. It is all about allowing the wisdom of the shabads to minister us to energize us, to feed us.

khY nwnku Anµdu hoAw siqgurU mY pwieAw ]1] 
“Says Nanak, I am in ecstasy, for I have found my True Guru. ||1||”
He quotes that this is how Guru Nanak found ecstacy. The same way. He focuses on reality that he realized, then shared it with humanity, because he was a sacrifice for the rest of the world to be educated the same way. When we accept the natural laws of God, this is His hukam, then we begin to understand God better. This brings ecstacy.

ey mn myirAw qU sdw rhu hir nwly ] 
“O my mind, remain always with the Lord.”
The whole trick to success is not to forget, no matter what situations come up, to remember to walk in the path of truthfulness, never to forget God. Remember not to judge only by what you see and sense. Remain humble and ready for new experiences of truth. Process in your mind what you notice, then use the blue print guide of discernment found in learning the meanings of Guru Granth Sahib, so that you can carefully think before you react.

hir nwil rhu qU mMn myry dUK siB ivswrxw ] 
“Remain always with the Lord, O my mind, and all sufferings will be forgotten.”
We remain entrapped by our blind interpretations of what is going on around us, we well remain suffering stubbornly. Why will all sufferings be forgotten? Because you will begin to realize that pain and pleasure are only in the mind as you interpret things. Dook Sookh saam. Equiniminty - pain and pleasure are also part of Hukam. All activities are processes of hukam in operation. All things work together as God planned the laws of nature. It’s a matter of cause and reaction.

AMgIkwru Ehu kry qyrw kwrj siB svwrxw ] 
“He will accept You as His own, and all your affairs will be perfectly arranged.”
You will begin to realize that no matter what happens you are reacting to the natural cycles of nature. You may think your affairs are mixed up. That is your first impression, but when you dwell on Naam, you begin to see that everything is always operating the way it is supposed to. Because God’s commands are stable and true. scw qyrw hukmu You do you best and then let God do all the detailed worrying. Success and failure are in the mind. God’s hukam is always fateh victory. Your affairs become perfectly arranged in that you see that all has always been in reaction to God’s hukam and plans.

sBnw glw smrQu suAwmI so ikau mnhu ivswry ] 
“Our Lord and Master is all-powerful to do all things, so why forget Him from your mind?”
All which you see, hear, feel, taste, and touch around you is a reflection of the glory of God. His power is infinite and full of varieties, yet He is the unique, only One, eko ek Avru nw dUujw. How can we forget such awesomeness? The greatness of God is so overwhelming and obvious, yet we tend to close our spiritual sensors and deny the reality we live in. We tend to hide in our small and blinding definition of reality. The smaller our world, the bigger our problems, and the lesser we think of God.

khY nwnku mMn myry sdw rhu hir nwly ]2] 
“Says Nanak, O my mind, remain always with the Lord. ||2||”
It is important for us to keep the attitude of truthfulness in our minds, so that we do not slip into foolishness by speaking and doing before thinking twice. To remain with the Lord is to maintain the constructive flowing patterns of energy in our brains by learning and remembering Guru Ji’s teachings. We need this attitude to keep us on the alert against our enemies, the five vices which distract us away from truth.

swcy swihbw ikAw nwhI Gir qyrY ] 
“O my True Lord and Master, what is there which is not in Your celestial home?”
God is the place in which everything exists – rent free. Since His provisions and gifts are unlimited, there is no such thing as lacking, to those who blend with Him know this.

Gir q qyrY sBu ikCu hY ijsu dyih su pwvey ] 
“Everything is in Your home; they receive, unto whom You give.”
God gives the entire universe abundantly to all, even when we do not ask for anything from Him. vfI vifAweI jw puiC n dwiq ] (463) Great is your glory, You give and you are not even asked. He provides without our asking because of His hukam of grace. jIA sgl kau dyie dwnu ] rhwau ] (724) He gives His gifts to all beings. ||Pause||
The rain falls for the evil and the good.

sdw isPiq slwh qyrI nwmu min vswvey ] 
“Constantly singing Your Praises and Glories, Your Name is enshrined in the mind.”
The mind remembers the Guru Shabad teachings of truth and hukam. As the mind reflects on God’s Word, the electrical currents flow from the brain into the nervous system throughout the body. As long as the currents of spirituality are flowing the body will continuously benefit. Where is there a place in the universe in which God’s glories are not praised naturally?

nwmu ijn kY min visAw vwjy sbd Gnyry ] 
“The divine melody of the Shabad vibrates for those, within whose minds the Naam abides.”
When we understand and accept Naam, our mind becomes aware of the fullness of God inside of us, as well as outside of us. We relish the lovely melody and harmony of God’s beauty, hukam, and grace that vibrates in our mind, benefiting our whole body.

khY nwnku scy swihb ikAw nwhI Gir qyrY ]3] 
“Says Nanak, O my True Lord and Master, what is there which is not in Your home? ||3||”
It’s one thing to understand this experience only from hearing from someone else, but when you try it yourself, you agree even more.

swcw nwmu myrw AwDwro ] 
“The True Name is my only support.”
Only the truth works. There is only one way to drink a glass of water that is by bringing it to the body to absorb it. Try assembling something very complex without any directions.

swcu nwmu ADwru myrw ijin BuKw siB gvweIAw ] 
“The True Name is my only support; it satisfies all hunger.”
When we taste the Amrit of Gur Sabad, we no longer crave for knowledge anywhere else. We no longer are blinded by superstitions of pakandi teachers of kachi gian.

kir sWiq suK min Awie visAw ijin ieCw siB pujweIAw ] 
“It has brought peace and tranquility to my mind; it has fulfilled all my desires.”
When we accept Gur Gian’s Naam, we experience all the benefits and see for ourselves that only this brings satisfaction. All our desires is to be successful, healthy, and happy. When we learn how to do this, as Guru Granth Sahib instructs us, then our desires are thus fulfilled.

sdw kurbwxu kIqw gurU ivthu ijs dIAw eyih vifAweIAw ] 
“I am forever a sacrifice to the Guru, who possesses such glorious greatness.”
In appreciation, we are anxious to let others have access to such royal wisdom. We become dedicated to Guru Ji’s cause by living Gur Shabad, thereby showing an example for others how to benefit free of cost. ijnI nwmu iDAwieAw gey mskiq Gwil ] Those who have meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and departed after having worked by the sweat of their brows nwnk qy muK aujly kyqI CutI nwil ]1] (8) O Nanak, their faces are radiant in the Court of the Lord, and many are saved along with them! ||1||

khY nwnku suxhu sMqhu sbid Drhu ipAwro ] 
“Says Nanak, listen, O Saints; enshrine love for the Shabad.”
This is the very reason to love Shabad, because we benefit from every letter of wisdom from Shabad. Anyone posing as a Saint that does not walk in the spirit of Gur Giyan is a false saint. Be careful who you learn from, as many exploit the ignorant for profit and pride, only enshrining their ego. They imitate sainthood by reciting beautiful shabads, yet they twist the meanings or act against Guru Granth Sahib’s teachings.

swcw nwmu myrw AwDwro ]4] 
“The True Name is my only support. ||4||”
This is a strong reminder – that only Naam will keep your mind and stable, and not any other source that is contrary to Guru’s teachings.

vwjy pMc sbd iqqu Gir sBwgY ] 
“The Panch Shabad, the five primal sounds, vibrate in that blessed house.”
Just as there are five vices of our human nature anger, lust, over attachment, ego, and passion, so are there five primal sounds representing remedy of Naam for each of our vice weaknesses. The blessed house is your body which hosts your physiological functions governed by the numerous vibrations of Gur Gian in your brain. This is not acquired by repeating or listening to kirtan over and over again as in hypnotism. It is achieved through contemplating on the meanings of Gur Shabad, thus acquiring Naam.

Gir sBwgY sbd vwjy klw ijqu Gir DwrIAw ] 
“In that blessed house, the Shabad vibrates; He infuses His almighty power into it.”
The vibrations are the power of God in action, like the vibrations of electricity that circulates through wires which can move heavy machinery. When we operate using truthfulness, then there is so much that we can accomplish, because we do things correctly with wisdom. We are obeying the hukam of God by using the hukam of God with truthfulness. We process Guru Ji’s information of success in all aspects of our life.

pMc dUq quDu vis kIqy kwlu kMtku mwirAw ] 
“Through You, we subdue the five demons of desire, and slay Death, the torturer.”
If we have no knowledge of how to overcome our five vices, then we will remain tortured. Only because of the Grace of God provided to us can we help ourselves. It is by hearing, understanding, and accepting Gurbani wisdom to attain this mukam salvation.

Duir krim pwieAw quDu ijn kau is nwim hir kY lwgy ] 
“Those who have such pre-ordained destiny are attached to the Lord's Name.”
They are pre-ordained with the God’s name because they received the information of truthfulness in Guru Gian. They are pre-ordained as soon as they hear God’s words.

khY nwnku qh suKu hoAw iqqu Gir Anhd vwjy ]5] 
“Says Nanak; happiness is in the home full of the music of God’s vibrations.”
This is the natural reaction on gets when dwelling on Gur Gian. This is the relish of Amrit.

Andu suxhu vfBwgIho sgl mnorQ pUry ] 
“Listen to the song of bliss, O most fortunate ones; all your longings shall be fulfilled.”
Guru Ji is inviting us to listen to the Gospel of Truthfulness, the realm of Sach Kand’s free divine wisdom and truth that fattens the soul. While you plan your eternity, why waste time and money on things that do not last long. All you have to do is listen, consider what Guru Ji is sharing with you. Once you hear and truly understand, your life will be one of bliss and success.

pwrbRhmu pRBu pwieAw auqry sgl ivsUry ] 
“I have obtained the Supreme Lord God, and all sorrows have been forgotten.”
The only way to obtain God is by considering what Guru Ji is teaching. Gurbani throughout the ages, eternal and unchanging is the only information for stability. Not only will you be cured of the negative symptoms caused by sorrow, but the sorrows themselves will be forgotten, because the thoughts of God are more worth focusing on.

dUK rog sMqwp auqry suxI scI bwxI ] 
“Pain, illness and suffering have departed, listening to the True Bani.”
Pain is mentioned first, because the cure of an illness takes longer than the pain does to depart. When a doctor treats a patient, he gives the cure, knowing that the patient will also need relief from the pain which causes one to feel the suffering. The illness causes the suffering and the pain is what the suffering body feels. As we learn Guru’s teachings day to day, we are relieved from pain, more and more. Some illnesses take longer to cure, and the entire pain or symptoms depart slowly. This is why we need to take the medicine of True Gurbani continually.

sMq swjn Bey srsy pUry gur qy jwxI ] 
“The Saints and their friends are in ecstasy, knowing the Perfect Guru.”
From misery to elation, from pain to enjoyment, from suffering to ease – those who hear Gurbani teachings benefit, and become saints. Others observe and are convinced to join in, and they too benefit. ijnI nwmu iDAwieAw gey mskiq Gwil ] Those who have meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and departed after having worked by the sweat of their brows nwnk qy muK aujly kyqI CutI nwil ]1] -O Nanak, their faces are radiant in the Court of the Lord, and many are saved along with them! ||1||

suxqy punIq khqy pivqu siqguru rihAw BrpUry ] 
“Pure are the listeners, and pure are the speakers; the True Guru is all-pervading and permeating.”
Listeners are mentioned first, because one can not speak purely until he has heard the pure Gurbani. After he hears, understands, and accepts, then he can be a pure speaker. He realizes that the Gian of Guru is everywhere. God communicates His wisdom of hukam using nature. All of nature is the reaction of God’s hukam of grace. All is full of His glory.

ibnvMiq nwnku gur crx lwgy vwjy Anhd qUry ]40]1] 
“Prays Nanak, touching the Guru's Feet, the unstruck sound current of the celestial bugles vibrates and resounds. ||40||1||”  Guru Nanak dedicated his entire life to show us the way by coming to Guru Feet. This was he was of praying to God that we might consider the same wisdom of that he received.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 12, 2011)

Harsimritkaur ji I admire your love and respect for Gurbani.

I do want to note a slight difference in my understanding from yours without anty disrespect.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is not a cook book of ideas how to find bliss, etc.  Yes, as your understand the message in our Gurus and Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji it helps you understand the creator and creation all around.  Living in consonance with such may be classified by some as bliss and perhaps is the closest I will go to approaching bliss as an expectation.

Bhagat Singh ji has posted a wonderful video in the following which explains the role of expectations in experiencing life including bliss,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/36289-sikhism-and-feelings-of-bliss.html#post149298

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course, Guru Granth Sahib is a spiritual cookbook.  It is God's Recipes to us for a successful life.  

Our bodies are mostly made of water.  "Jal kee bheet".

Tal vich tin wastu peyo
Sat Santokh veechaaro....
Je ko khave
Je ko bhunche.

God even serves us with a spiritual plate of His Guru Gian.

My use of "cookbook" is mean with a respectful attitude, and not to jest.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 12, 2011)

harsimiritkaur ji I totally disagree about "cookbook" idea.  If you have studied the Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Teeka this is the first thing he warns against in terms of approaching Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.  You don't study Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji with a motive or to prove something.  You study Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji with an open mind.  As you understand, you start using the understanding to live in consonance with creation ever more.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Jul 12, 2011)

What is Prof. Sahib warning against?  Do you mean the method of doing a word search and quoting half the panktees?

I have not study PRof Sahib in detail, just learned shudh paath veyakarm they way he teaches it, but I still have lots to learn.  I am new to Sikhism, so be patient.

I use the text of Guru Granth Sahib as a primary source for Sikh philosophy.

What is wrong with a cookbook?  Is it not a reference book.  I respect all reference books and do not throw them on the floor.

Guru Granth Sahib Ji is our holiest reference book, God's love letter to us.  Gurbani is not a Hindu idol of worship.  The wisdom of God is worshipped.  I am not talking against matadik of Guru Granth Sahib, but still, Guru Granth Sahib is not an idol.  God has no form.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 12, 2011)

Harsimiratkaur ji, sorry to ask if you can read Punjabi, I can perhaps refer you to some pages in Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Teeka that define an approach to studying Gurbani.  His essence is read Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and understand it without pre-suppositions or ideas that you have that you are looking confirmation for.

I assume you know Punjabi as I listened to one of the Videos on youtube where you recite a Shabad.

Let me know.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji and Harsimirit ji!

Let's not forget that Guru Granth Sahib is our Guru that is -- Living Knowledge, Teacher, Guide, Dispenser of Darkness and only Companion in Road to God.

Harsimirit ji - When you read Guru Granth Sahib ji, realize that Waheguru speaks to you. Thus this is not a cookbook or a book. It is our Living Guru. When you read cookbook, you imagine the taste of foods that you might prepare, but you can't taste it. When you read Gurbani, you Hear, Listen and Taste the Nectar of Waheguru.

On the other hand, there is not definite approach on what to do or what to expect when you meet Guru. For Guru can gift you gifts you never even imagined! Ambarsaria ji was just pointing out that for Sikh respect for Guru Granth Sahib ji is Highest of the Highest!


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jul 13, 2011)

There can be no limits to the respect one can have for SGGS .Someone new for getting connected to get the understanding of the messages of GuRU one can gradually realse the way he should care for the respect.We should simply and politely guide about this instead of mcreating a feeling that some very wrong has been commited on account of some presentation of some words or actions.
We can find that at some point in SGGS Kabir Das ji has even refered the Creator as "THUG" what would we say about this ?
We should let person understand of his own for offering the proper respect.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2011)

I have to request that Ang number be given for Shabads. Thanks for posting the Gurmukhi and English, and thanks for posting the full Shabad. 

The initial post will need to be edited so that a readable Gurmukhi font can be seen. Posters please do not copy from pdf downloads of Sri guru Granth Granth Sahib, but use instead a search engine in unicode so that all readers can appreciate the Gurmukhi. A good choice is http://www.srigranth.org


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 13, 2011)

SPN ji the Shabads are first 5 paurees of Anand Sahib and 40th one.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2011)

I will end up the one to re-post the shabad. Thanks, and I do have the first part already up on my computer. Need time to finish this later on this evening. Appreciate your interest.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 13, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> I will end up the one to re-post the shabad. Thanks, and I do have the first part already up on my computer. Need time to finish this later on this evening. Appreciate your interest.


spnadmin ji please don't propagate bad habits.

I have not seen much improvement in some of the chief violators of this basic courtesy as being part of spn sangat.

Just my humble opinion as they say, "Don't give some one fish, teach them fishing".

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## allistersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

The listening of blessing songs and sayings are the best gifts to anyone.


----------

